# Discordant Twins



## Yonekab (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know the dx code for discordant twins? I would really appreciate the help!!!!!


----------



## hewitt (Dec 5, 2011)

Please take a look at this link, https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=45664 , posted on the AAPC site on another date. Hope this helps.


----------

